# Listing of finishing companies ?



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I know there are sites that list lots of screen print companies. Is there anything on this board or elsewhere online to find good listing of finishing companies by location ? Companies that do things like relabel, alterations, polybag, hangtag, etc


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dptk said:


> I know there are sites that list lots of screen print companies. Is there anything on this board or elsewhere online to find good listing of finishing companies by location ? Companies that do things like relabel, alterations, polybag, hangtag, etc


Many of the same companies that provide screen printing services also provide finishing services. You just have to call them up (or check their website) to see what all they offer.

That way you can get it all done in the same place.

There are also blank t-shirt wholesalers like TSC Apparel Collection that do relabeling of any of the blanks that they carry.


----------

